# Bike Rack & Garage storage



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

A few photographs to show why I can't store the Cycles in the garage
Also showing where I store the yellow wheel ramps and outside mat.
The bike rack used for block storage is ideal for when they are dirty and the cycles still fit on top.
I did post all about this before, but never got around to photographs.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Also, garage payloads must be checked. many are as low as 100kg or 150 kg A few days ago on a different thread, I wrongly posted ours was 250kg. It is infact 350kg, but if anywhere near the full weight was loaded into the garage, it would not leave enough for other items which would normally be stored inside and it would lever weight up off the front wheels.
The way I am looking at it, is that the garage structure will take the weight, but it would effect axle weights.










empty garage with lashing points


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

Interesting read, we have no were near that amount of stuff in ours (yet) as only owner MH now for 6 months to date. We have ( was in MH when we got it ) a role flat hose, I notice you have two? may I ask what the benefit is please?

John


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Qnapper said:


> Interesting read, we have no were near that amount of stuff in ours (yet) as only owner MH now for 6 months to date. We have ( was in MH when we got it ) a role flat hose, I notice you have two? may I ask what the benefit is please?
> 
> John


Thanks John, to be honest, I have three, one long, one short and one which is only suitable to fix between a tap and a watering can. (On the other door)
Some taps don't have access for a can.
I very early use any except for the very short one as I mainly use the can and frequently top up.
However this year, we might be using the hoses as in Germany it might be better to refill when the tank is empty. These places charge for 100 litres or approx, no matter if you only put in 30litres.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks Graham - you do carry alot of stuff don't you? :roll: I suppose if we unpacked all of our lockers we'd come up with similar! having a number of underneath lockers rather than the big garage, our stuff tends to be held in convenient places in these, and of course the load is spread around. 



John

I suspect that Graham uses "normal" hoses rather than a roll flat one because they are easier to put away than the rollups?


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

That's an impressive payload for the garage,don't have the info for mine (Frankia) but hope it's north of 250kg.


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

bognormike said:


> thanks Graham - you do carry alot of stuff don't you? :roll: I suppose if we unpacked all of our lockers we'd come up with similar! having a number of underneath lockers rather than the big garage, our stuff tends to be held in convenient places in these, and of course the load is spread around.
> 
> John
> 
> I suspect that Graham uses "normal" hoses rather than a roll flat one because they are easier to put away than the rollups?


Well I think the hose might go in our store as in 6 months we have never used it. We were advised to get a watering can, which we did and have used loads of times. Tomorrow we are off to motorhome to pull everything out, weight it and repack it.

Thanks

John


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

You want an extension building. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes Mike, we do carry quite a bit, probably due to mainly wilding and been self sufficient. Actually, the photo was just taken today and as it is now. When we go away for long periods, it would be loaded up with an extra couple of storage boxes. Two are used for shoes, it keeps dirty things out of the hab area.
Yes again these hoses empty and roll up quicker. 
Regarding weight, I doubt we ever put more than 200kg in there.
There is also storage to the front of the garage, above the gas locker and boiler and the spare wheel is between them.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Half of our garage is given over to the dog 

Wire doors either side and fan for hot moments

And very safe in constricted spaces

He travels and lives inside when we are in the van

Even so there is room for the bikes

But they get dirty, awkward to lift in and out, they do fold
But who wants to mess with that??

So back to the bike rack, some days we don't use the bikes and they are out of the way

We do have air suspension

And I am on a diet

Aldra


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't cover our bikes, I just put a plastic bag over the seat and sometimes over the hand grips. Then we can remove the bike quickly from the rack and just give it a quick wipe. More of a wipe if we have travelled a long distance in wet conditions


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Same here

Cover the seats, especially mine

Super duper memory foam

It remembers the contours of my  

If anyone else tries an alarm goes off :lol: 

Aldra


----------

